# a real blue moon



## rdking647 (Aug 31, 2012)

taken from my front yard in austin using an infrared camera



DSC_0007 by rdking647, on Flickr


----------



## rdking647 (Sep 4, 2012)

nikon d70 converted to Infrared. then i swapped the red and blue color channels (which is often done in infrared photography) in photoshop


----------



## freedombecki (Sep 9, 2012)

Your work is awesome, rdking647. Thanks for sharing it. I loved the still camera shots of the stars at your recipe Blog. You're quite an astronomer.


----------

